# ***APTuning Fall Timing Belt Service Specials!!***



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here at APTuning we want all of our customers to get their cars ready for the cold, brutal, winter season. Therefore we are offering discounts on our ever popular timing belt service jobs. 

Timing Belt Service - Prices listed below - includes timing belt, tensioners, metal impeller water pump*_(where applicable)_*, accessory belt, coolant, and taxes.

By far the most procrastinated scheduled service on any vehicle is the timing belt. Usually due simply to the high costs of inflated dealer prices. This is an extremely important part of preventative maintenance that if fails will easily multiply the repair costs into the thousands of dollars. Factory interval schedules are usually between 90k-105k but we highly recommend replacement around 80k due to a lot of know failures before the factory specs.

Do not hesitate as there is nothing worse then not having good working heat due to a faulty waterpump or even worse, complete break down failure in the freezing cold, schedule your appointment today!!*



_*MK4 Chassis Golf/Jetta/GTI/GLI/20th/337/Beetle/TT*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $570

2.0 8v(non-BBW engine) - $440

1.9 Diesel(TDI & PD) - $680



_*MK5 Chassis Jetta/GLI/GTI/A3/Passat*_

2.0T FSI (all engine codes) - $625

1.9 Diesel (PD engines) - $680


_*B5/B5.5/B6 Chassis A4/S4/Passat*_

1.8T 20v (all engine codes) - $625

2.7T/2.8 (all engine codes) - $710

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910


_*B7 Chassis A4*_

2.0T FSI/TFSI (all engines) - $570

3.0 V6 (all engine codes) - $910


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Don't miss out on these great savings!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Great deals here!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hurricane Sandy Bump. Everyone on the east coast be careful and be safe!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Open for business bump*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thursday bump, we are booked out about 2 weeks but schedule now and you will still get the special pricing*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

haha free bump cuz that ^ is funny and creative.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

redbullgotwings said:


> haha free bump cuz that ^ is funny and creative.


Thanks lol i just stole it from the inter web


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up for Wednesday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top for Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Buy Buy Buy!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*This guy just got a great deal on his timing belt job at APTuning and highly recommends it!!
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Monday bump*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only 2 more days till turkey and football!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Who else has a case of the mondays.......bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Almost friday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Schedule now to take advantage of these great savings before the sale is over!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Less then 2 weeks left on the sale. Don't wait or it will be too late!!!* :snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## [email protected]uning (Feb 4, 2004)

*Friday Bump!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Only a couple days left on the sale!!!*


----------

